# Sirrus Comp



## Electchief (Mar 9, 2014)

I just got a sirrus comp, and the weight is right at 23 lbs. Would like to get it down to 20. Has anyone done this and what would you recommend, thanks


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

What size tires is it running? Is it a stock spec new bike or...? More info would get you better answers but generally smaller tires or lighter wheels is a good place to start...


----------



## Electchief (Mar 9, 2014)

The bike is stock, wheels axis 1.0, tires Espoir sport 60 TPI 700x28c,crankset FSA Omega forged alloy, chainrings 48/34, and cassette sram pg-1030 10 speed 11-36. I hope this helps you with your advice, thanks


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Specialized Bicycle Components

going to thinner tires would save about 60 gr total, which is .13 lb

A lighter wheelset, say about 1500 gr.... should shave about a 1 lb (assuming that the DT Axis 1.0 is 2000 gr).

If you went to a say a SRAM PG1050 11-32 (instead of 11-36T PG1030), that's a minimum of 100 gr savings (.22 lbs).

Carbon bar would give you around a min of 80 gr savings (.17)

A road saddle, maybe if your sitbones are 143mm.... that's another 100 gr. savings (.22 lb)

A carbon stem... maybe 50 gr (.11 lb)....
... that's about 1.85 lbs and a lot more money.

maybe carbon seatpost... maybe it would give you another 65 gr... which puts you close to 2.0 lbs savings.... and even more money spent.


----------



## Electchief (Mar 9, 2014)

OK, got it. Not much return for a lot of money. Guess I will just pedal harder , and get in better shape,, thanks for the info


----------



## roadmountain (Mar 8, 2010)

Best ROI is to get lighter wheels. You'll notice weight differences in rotating parts, the further out, the more you notice. This means a weight reduction in tires, tubes and rims matter most. 

However, lighter wheels may be less durable. Not to mention the out of pocket expense. Good luck!


----------

